# 04 artic cat 400 jetting help



## beach83

A friend of mine snorkeled his cat and is now running a little rich. He bought a dyno jet kit and we are going to jet it tomorrow. Just wondering where to start with jet sizes so i dont have to keep tearing it apart. I think he used 1.5 in pvc and ran it out the left side fender. all stock 06 400 manual tranny. 
thanks in advance.
sorry edit, 2006 artic cat 400


----------



## greenkitty7

running rich? or lean? i would be surprised if it was running rich but the jet size would be somewhere around 128-134 if it is running rich, it has a 136 stock jet size on the main. probably need about a 38 pilot with the needle on the 3rd or 4th setting.


----------



## beach83

ok thanks ill start there with it. not sure if its lean or rich. He only said it was running worse than before the snorkels. I assumed rich cause on my brute, i ran rich after snorkels.


----------



## greenkitty7

should be lean... and if thats the case 136-138 main and 38-40 pilot and needle on the fourth notch. but with 1.5 pvc, he shouldnt have had to jet at all, unless he has exhaust....


----------



## greenkitty7

you can do a spark plug test to be sure, or while hes riding it, before jetting, tell him to partially cover the snorkel. if it starts running better then hes most likely running lean. i would also suggest doing 2 inch instead of 1.5 bc mo air+mo fuel=mo powa.


----------



## beach83

ok we have it apart now. we are changing the snorkel to 2". It was running rich. the plug is really black. dyno jet stage 1 reccomends 132 main. since its rich i was thinking of dropping to 128 main. 2.5 turns out on a/f screw. there are no pilot jets that came with the kit. we also drilled the slide hole to 1/8 in and were going to cut some coils off the spring. how many do you think should be cut off. also the kit did not come with a new spring. if its easier to call fell free to 419-303-5546 .thanks brad


----------



## greenkitty7

i cut 4 coils off the spring, but have seen as much as half. get a little better throttle response, but i couldnt tell that big a difference after my slide mod.


----------

